

How I'm loosing 20 kilos in 60 days. - aaronsnoswell
http://www.averageaussie.com/

======
jc4p
20 kilos is 44 pounds. 60 days is is 8.5 weeks.

That's 44/8.5 = just over 5lb of weight loss targeted for each week.

Now that I've double checked my math and seen that the number I got before I
started writing this comment was correct, I can tell you (or, your friend
since it's not your website) that unless you are severely obese, this is a
terrible terrible idea and an unreachable goal unless you want to get very
sick.

Before I get into the numbers I think you should go by, let me give some
information: I recently moved the entire width of the United States and
started working as a software engineer at a fitness company, I've gotten
really into the science behind weight loss and weight training and have gotten
much stronger than I used to be while also losing 30+ pounds in three months.

From the numerous papers I've read and the experiences of the tons of people
on our social network who have changed their life around completely, I can
tell you that attempting to lose more than 2 pounds (around 1 kilo) a week is
a terrible goal. Even if you hit it, you'll be severely underfed and feel like
shit.

For your first week or two you might lose much more than that because of water
weight which might make you think I'm wrong, but you shouldn't be setting
insane goals like this for yourself because they'll hurt you both physically
and emotionally if you follow through.

Weight loss is nothing but calories in - calories out, and making that a net
negative. Use this calculator to calculate your TDEE
<http://www.1percentedge.com/ifcalc/> (on page 2) and then count your calories
and eat 500-1000 calories less than a day. Eating at a deficit of 1000
calories is really drastic and I can't maintain it on most days, so try to aim
for somewhere between 500-750. A pound is 3500 calories so being at a daily
deficit of 500 calories will net you one pound of weight loss a week.

If you're feeling adventurous, go to the next page in that calculator and
follow its intermittent fasting macro calculations (which will make you count
your fat, protein, and carbs rather than just your calories) and incorporate a
simple three times a week weight-training routine. That will help you
emotionally because you'll be able to eat more on workout days and also make
you stronger, and convert some of your fat into muscle.

------
mulletbum
I have been dieting for months. I am an average male, 220lbs 6'3" and I can
say that he will have a very hard time as he continues this trend. By all
means willpower can overcome how he feels, but the amount of calories he needs
to sustain that kind of weight loss will leave him drawn out. Extremely drawn
out, to the point he feels like he is starving when waking up. I hope he can
do it, but at the same time he should reconsider his time table. In pounds
that is about .7 pounds a day. That is an incredible amount of weight to
sustain losing. He also mentions beginning working out. This is also a
problem, since once he begins working out (since he hasn't been) he will
immediately get weight gain from muscle production. This will hinder his
ability to lose the weight. I always suggest that people chose a diet or work
out routine, but not both. Then as one of the two is going along, and the
willpower is there to sustain it slowly start doing the alternative. Most
people when they do both, feel like they are taking a crash course, their body
works different while working out, feels starved because of the diet, and ends
up breaking them down. Doing one and moving to the other help to balance the
changes. I am hoping for him though.

~~~
freshhawk
"I always suggest that people chose a diet or work out routine, but not both."

Yikes. That's bad advice in my opinion. People don't actually want to lose
_weight_ , they want to be healthier and look better. They would be very happy
to gain muscle and lose fat, even if the measurement on the scale goes up
because they would look less fat.

Also, it's _way_ easier to lose weight when you are also working out.

Just because it's hard to measure body fat percentage and easy to measure
weight doesn't mean you should do something that is actively against your real
goal just because it makes the one number that's easy to measure go down.

I agree that starting an intense workout routine and an intense diet at the
same time is a horrible idea. But that's why you start it gradually, from
every moment moving forward you will be closer to your goal than doing just
one or the other.

This is, of course, entirely predicated on the assumption that people can be
taught the difference between losing weight and losing fat ... but I have to
believe that people are smart enough that this is a simple thing to teach.

~~~
mulletbum
I think you're just missing my original point. I did not mean diet for 7
months then start working out. I mean start your diet for a week or two, then
begin to work exercise into it.

------
alwaysinshade
I only scanned the page admittedly (down to day 4) so I might be missing
something, but people should really look into integrating healthy practices
into their lifestyle as opposed to seeking drastic, often short-term change.
For me it’s been to have a more protein centric diet, which I've been able to
adhere to long-term because I enjoy it. I only eat good quality meat (beef eye
fillets, lamb racks/shanks, fresh fish like barramundi and snapper etc) which
means I don't become fatigued by my limited choices. And I do a 5 minute
exercise routine each day so that I have no excuse for skipping a day (high-
intensity low-rep dumb-bell exercises - increasing the weight over time). I'm
looking into getting a kettle-bell to mix things up, but intend to keep my
daily routine at 5 very achievable minutes.

Another important aspect is understanding how carbohydrates, fats and proteins
are metabolised. Merely understanding these things allows you to make informed
choices. I've watched co-workers pain over their shabby appearance while
slamming down an oversized cup of liquid fructose (juice) without thinking
about it. Try drinking water - get rid of your naturally/unnaturally sweetened
drinks and just sip water or green tea throughout the day. Need a coffee in
the morning? Fine, get it out of the way and then make yourself a pot of tea
and a tall glass of water for the remainder of the day. Make these things
habits - not band aids. Focus on achievable lifestyle changes that you can
maintain.

Lastly, look into supplements – but don’t use them as a crutch. Some of the
ones I’ve experimented with are L-Tyrosine, 5HTP, 7-KETO, low-dose Aspirin,
Nicotinamide (B3), Melatonin, Creatine, D3, Beta-Glucan and a few others that
don’t spring to mind. The ones I tend to use are more for neurotransmitter
support/mental health, but there are some that can help speed up your BMR and
RMR if you need that slight edge off the block (eg 7-KETO).

------
damianpeckett
I'll admit I skimmed through his blog, so I could be missing his magic
ingredient. But I see he isn't fasting and he is introducing? light cardio?

20kg in 60 days, what is that, 1kg every 3 days. Assuming fat loss primarily,
1kg = ~7000kcal.

7000/3 = 2333kcal a day deficit. Assuming a fairly sedentary behaviour, but
ignoring his excess weights effect on his metabolism. He is going to be a few
hundred calories away from pure starvation.

500kcal a day max is what he could be eating to sustain that sort of
progression. And this is assuming a decent metabolism and a little activity.

You can't sustain this, and introducing exercise of sufficient intensity (I
burn ~3200kcal a day, so about my level) to maintain that deficit while eating
say 1000kcal a day, is just ridiculous. You'll be burning through muscle
tissue like its candy.

This is not a good idea, and for so so many reasons. All you'll end up with is
a bag of skin and bones.

~~~
damianpeckett
heck just simply eating enough protein to maintain a decent nitrogen balance
would probably fill your calorie intake alone. say 1.5g per kg body weight,
for a most men seeking to lose weight, this is going to be in excess of
500kcal.

Simply ridiculous.

------
aaronsnoswell
Heh. Didn't expect to see comments here. My mate isn't starving himself and
isn't going to kill himself if he doesn't actually loose that much - the
number was just a goal, something to motivate. If you read the entries you'll
see that he's simply eating healthier, and doing more exercise. The main idea
is to inspire others to do the same, not to get sick from undernourishment.

------
cjbprime
As others have said, this gradient of weight loss is a terrible idea.

More generally, though, it seems that there are enough people doing diets that
instead of reading articles about how someone _thinks_ that they're going to
lose weight, we could just wait for someone to _actually lose_ a lot of
weight, and then read a post that talks about how they did it, no?

------
jason_slack
Have you watched "Fat, Sick and Nearly Dead"?

Joe Cross lost 60 lbs (IIRC) in 60 days, by juice fasting.

I lost 27 lbs juice fasting in about 30 days. I didn't full juice fast. I
still had an evening meal a fair number of nights.

------
aaronsnoswell
Disclaimer: This isn't actually my website, but a close friend's. "How my
friend is loosing 20 kilos in 60 days" just wasn't quite as concise.

------
cstrat
Good luck (to your mate), thats a big amount to lose in 2 months.

